# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Bend Oregon

## Repent34

I have just started the mando and am looking for jams or gatherings as well as instruction in the Bend Oregon area.

----------


## Repent34

bump back to the top

----------


## Loren Bailey

Give the guys and gals at Breedlove a call, they'll certainly have a lead or two for you.

Loren Bailey

----------


## amowry

I know there's a bluegrass jam at McMenamins-- I believe it's one or two Friday evenings a month but I don't recall for sure. If you give them a call they should be able to tell you. The Breedlove suggestion is good too. Try asking for Jason Bowerman.

----------


## John Rosett

national fiddle championship festival in weiser, idaho in june. lots of mondolin playing in lots of different styles. it's not that far from bend, and definately worth the trip. heck, i'm going from n.c.

----------


## Repent34

> Give the guys and gals at Breedlove a call, they'll certainly have a lead or two for you.
> 
> Loren Bailey


now there's a thought, thanks Loren

----------


## Repent34

> I know there's a bluegrass jam at McMenamins-- I believe it's one or two Friday evenings a month but I don't recall for sure. If you give them a call they should be able to tell you. The Breedlove suggestion is good too. Try asking for Jason Bowerman.


Andrew, I see you're from Bend as well. Cool. Checked out your website, nicely done. I went on McMenamins website but couldn't find any info on it so I'll have to call.

----------


## Hallmark498

Any jams in Portland?
Going there June 6-9.

----------


## Loren Bailey

Hallmark,

PM me your email address and I'll forward a newsletter I get that lists a lot of the BG and old timey jams and music going on in Portland. Only 3 years till I move back!

Loren Bailey

----------

